# My thoughts on Pocket Camp



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

From the stream so far, it looks pretty fun. The idea of building a campsite seems quite fun. The customization seems to be a fun factor. The new villagers could be fun. I like that Isabelle kite, so fun! The ore-collecting game looks fun! Leaf Tickets seem like something fun in this game! The fishing looks like it could be lots of fun! 

TL;DR: I want it. NOW.


----------



## 5cm/s (Oct 24, 2017)

i love how it incorporates stuff from the og games (collecting bugs and fish and doing villager tasks) but also from hhd (designing the camping area and your rv and hehakjdal)

it's also a bit like neko atsume in that if you set out furniture certain animals like, they're more likely to appear?? CUTE


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm happy that it's taking the neko atsume approach, that was actually my first prediction about the game. I love it how they incorporate the newer villagers from Welcome Amiibo too (I saw my darling Ketchup)

I doubt I'm gonna see certain amiibo exclusive villagers like Felyne and Wolf Link but it's a start. I cannot WAIT for this game.


----------



## davidlblack (Oct 24, 2017)

keybug55 said:


> I'm happy that it's taking the neko atsume approach, that was actually my first prediction about the game. I love it how they incorporate the newer villagers from Welcome Amiibo too (I saw my darling Ketchup).



those were from animal crossing but were exclusife in japan on the n64 version or something like that.


----------

